# My new fursona design: Fauna the Soul Kitten <3



## Fauna the Soul Vixen (Aug 24, 2015)

My new fursona drawing; decided to change from a fox to a sexy kitten since I honestly prefer being a kitten then a fox <3 I commissioned Miss_Hyde to draw me as my fursona, I think she turned out wonderfully <3


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## Fauna the Soul Vixen (Aug 24, 2015)

Oh My! o///////o you like me that much?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Aug 24, 2015)

Well that depends if the person behind the fursona is equally as hot, since we are really talking about an extension of you.


----------



## Fauna the Soul Vixen (Aug 24, 2015)

*blushes* of course, sweetie >//////-//////< but I did base this on myself and I'm was quite suprised at how accurate this is since this is pretty much me, besides not being covered in fur and without a tail and cats ears lol <3


----------

